# Sivaro Krank It Up



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh how handsome! & look at all that coat! Not fair toys grow so much faster than standards. Looks like he's gonna do great when he turns 6mo & should finish quickly.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww, he's soooo cute!! Glad you got the name you wanted, good luck with him Siv!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

he's so wee! he looks like a perfect little stuffed animal.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is fantastic looking ! His face is adorable


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Im very impressed with him


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

What a pretty boy! what a good boy! lol so cute!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Pamela. I have more pics too


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I love the last picture of him on the floor


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwww look at him all streched out on the floor. Super CUTE!! He has a very expressive face doesn't he. Love the way he has that curious, whats that flashing thing look n his face.


(oh and I like your avatar P.P. thats cute)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro, he is beautiful! 

I wish you the best of luck with him showing. Have fun!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thankyou ladies. I just love the way he always looks so full of himself. I think he will do quite well.

Its funny, I put some pics on facebook and a lady from Canada asked if she could finish him in Canada. Im assuming she means she wants to buy him and title him there. My baby stays though.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh...he is so cute! We need to all meet up so we can hug all the dogs.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

maddiek said:


> Oh...he is so cute! We need to all meet up so we can hug all the dogs.


Would love to meet up but its a long flight to Australia ound:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Love to go there someday anyway..

That is the most beautiful little poodle I have ever seen. I just know you are going to do great with him in show. Can't wait for you and him to start bringing home the ribbons!!_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, thankyou ss. That is a lovely thing to say


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> He is gorgeous! I love the last picture of him on the floor


me too! he is just beautiful! so that's what minis are supposed to look like! lol ours don't look like that lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He is actually a toy Pamela rofl. He looks like a mini but he isnt. He is right on the measure too. I just cut out the background and it usually makes them look bigger than they are.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ACtually I think I knew that he was a toy - we have minis but one of them is small enought to probably be a toy but they don't look as good as yours does! lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Pamela. I just get lucky from time to time, not all are this nice so I am grateful when I do get them. Now to hope that he continues growing nicely.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Just love Chase, but you know that already honey xx


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

k9kutz said:


> Just love Chase, but you know that already honey xx


Awwww thanks Brad, You should show everyone his full sister for the first litter


----------

